# Complications after P.U. Surgery - Advice and Kitty lovers support needed.



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

My furry buddy, Connor (who is a 6 year old black male cat), and I have a super super strong bond. He is so attached to me that he has even broken the bathroom door to the point where it no longer "latches" because he hates being locked out when I'm in there. He even tries to hop in the shower with me... any where I go, he goes..and what a major snuggle bug! 


....which is why I am a WRECK right now. 


It all started Thursday night when I noticed that Connor was straining in his box. It was different from the other 3 times when he was blocked/had a UTI so I thought that he was constipated. So I upped his water and put a lot more in his wet food than I normally do - very very soupy.
Friday I noticed he had pooped.. so I thought "Yes! The water did the trick!" ....(but in reality, the water didn't do the trick).


By Saturday morning he started acting strange again because he started going in and out of the box and turning around in multiple positions. So.... off to the vet we went. They took x-rays and did not see a really full bladder or apparent stones but his kidney levels were high..which concerned them. They tried to put a catheder when he was awake (in which of course caused him to scream bloody murder and caused me to break out in sobs in the waiting room cause I could hear him). Afterwards they told me that the tube "jammed" after about an inch of trying to get it in. After giving my permission, they wound up sedating him, getting the catheder past the block where he urinated (this all happend the last time too with the "jam") and called to tell me that they did not need to leave the catheder in and that we had the best senerio happen. Then they sent him home on antibiotics. 


A few hours later he was doing the same thing in his box again and this time, opened up his mouth when he was pushing out small amounts of pee. Not Good! Off we went to the emergency night clinic! They felt his bladder... empty. Good. So they sent me home with pain meds and something to help prevent his muscles from contracting down there giving the urge to pee. I could tell that Sunday was not a good day even though he was still eating, drinking, pushing out very small amounts of urine, cuddling, playing even. The reason I could tell is because he kept opening up his mouth when he peed...and also because there were periods of times throughout the day where he sat by himself in another room. The big worry was when a few drops looked "pinkish". I told the vet about this Monday morning where I took him back in. She said that even though his bladder did not feel full, and his kidney levels were down a little, she didnt like how he was opening up his mouth when he would pee a little. Or the drops of pink urine. She recommended P.U. surgery since this was his 3rd problem in a matter of 3 years with this kind of thing. She said to think about it and see how he was in a few days hoping that the antibiotics he was on that had healed him in the past would do the job. At this point we spent almost $900 dollars since Sat. Please know that we are not well off finantially - at all! Like, At. All. 


Tuesday I tell them that we want the P.U. surgery. We cant risk him getting blocked again and we know he isnt feeling right.. We wanted to wait until his bladder infection healed but it didnt turn out that way. 
The surgeon that they had been talking to felt that Connor needed it now. My regular vet and the other vet (who occasionally worked with him in the past) thought this would be for the best and said that this surgeon is the only one that she would trust the most to do this same operation on her cat if he needed it. 


So....we had two options. Either let my vet do the surgery for $1100 (but she has only ever done 3 of them and isnt a board certified surgeon)... have the surgeon drive to our office to do it for $2200 (and send him home that night)...or drive to her office 40 min. away for about $3000. We at first really wanted the surgeon to do it at our reg. vet. but the first opening she had to drive here and do it was too long of a wait. She actually offered to do it that night but our reg. vet said that they didnt have the staff. Our best and safest option was to drive him to her for her first opening on Thursday at 8am. 



Thursday, I drive him to where the surgeon is. It's a top of the line animal surgical center and looks like a little mini human hospital. I'm impressed. Connor is SO MAD that he is there. I keep taking him places that hurt him! I drop him off, and pray that the surgery goes smoothly. 


They call me later that day and let me know that surgery went fine. He is staying overnight and they will call and give me an update the next morning about bringing him home if his recovery goes well. But Friday comes and he isnt doing well they say. His kidney levels are elevated and they need to continue to flush him out (he's on an IV). He peed in his bedding so that was a good sign that his bladder is working. They said that tomorrow, if his kidney levels drop I can get him. That night, I call to get an update and he still hasnt eaten, or drank and he peed in his bedding again. My heart hurts. I miss him. 


Sat. morning (today) I get a call and they couldnt check his kidney levels because he is so stressed out. He isnt moving, hasnt peed in his box and is making it very clear that he wants no one near him. The doctor said they were going to sedate him so he wouldnt be so stressed out to get more blood. There was a bigger concern though, Connor's incision site and upper leg area were swelling. Not the normal swelling to be expected after surgery, but an alarming amount of swelling. The doctor checked with two other doctors there (they have like 20 there) and they agreed that it may be because there is leakage from the incision site, and that he may actually be leaking pee internally. They said that they wanted to put in a catheder and leave it in (catheder bag) and keep him over night again. 


*sigh*


I talk to the doctor a few hours later and he said that they put in the catheder and it was indeed a very likely leak and that it would help heal it all up after being left in for about a week. His kidney levels doubled since yesterday and he thinks it may have been due to the leakage. A LOT of urnine came out when they got it in. He said that he will check his levels again in the morning and if they drop dramatically... they are sending him home with us. At first, I was told by the surgeon that I did not have to seclude him to a room ... but this doctor (who was the one that most likely saved my cats life from noticing the leakage) said with the catheder being in, I def. want to get a dog crate so that he does not move alot and keeps it in place. He also said that if he IS able to go home tomorrow, that I need to bring him back on Wed. for them to check to see how everything is... then if it is... I need to return on Monday for them to check again (and take out the catheder if all is well). 


I hang up and cry. Again. Not only do I feel AWFUL about what he is going through, knowing how much he is hating being away from home and me... but the bill total has now reached $3,500 total. I paid for most of it out of the money we had saved for me to start Grad school in the fall. 


So anyway, thank god my mom called me while my fiance was at work after that horrible news update. She came with her SUV and helped me gather all the supplies for his return. Crate, low laying litter box, yesterdays news...etc. 


I am now waiting for tomorrow's call.


I hope he is well enough to come home tomorrow, but at the same time.. if he is ... I am SO WORRIED that something is going to go wrong while he is at home since nothing seems to be going that smoothly anyway. 


Any advice, pats on the back, or warm wishes are welcome.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lots of prayers for all of you.

I'm sorry about the grad school money, but I would have done the same thing. When Ben (our Golden Retriever) got so sick, we spent 6,000 dollars over 4 days in an attempt to save him (we had to let him go). He was worth every penny and I would do it again in a heartbeat if I thought we had a chance to save him.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, bless your heart. How scary for you both! MowMow is my heart kitty and I know I would be beside myself with worry.

Our purrayers and good thoughts headed your way!! lease keep us informed.


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

He was on Wysong Anergen because he has a food allergy that we were trying to pinpoint. It's limited ingredient natural and expensive food and he really was making improvements on it. He is half bald because he constantly licks and bites at his fur. (He wears little t-shirts almost all the time because he likes to be warm and it calms his down from licking). But like I said, he was doing better with the licking/biting. & His fur was SO soft. 

Don't even ask me about how before the food switch we had a pet behaviorist that we worked with for a year doing house visits because everyone thought he was just OCD since steroids didnt even work on him. Cause all that is another story for another day! 

Also, We have another kitty (Boo aka. Buddha) who loved Wysong Anergen Dry too. Although, Boo cant eat the wet food since he has one tooth that stick straight out and up (causing him to look like he is giving an Elvis grin 24/7) and is missing his other big tooth on the opposite side. 

Because of this, both Connor and Boo graze on the Wysong Anergen Dry and Connor gets a 1/4 of a 6oz can twice a day (with water cause he's not a big bowl drinker). 

Since all this, our reg. vet sold us Royal Canine SO to mix half and half with the Wysong dry.. and they said that the wet food didnt really matter in terms of brand as long as we continue to give it to Connor the way we have been. We always need to leave the dry out because of our other cat's issues. 

Not sure if we will switch completely to RC SO. While RC ingredients arnt that great. The Vet's says it's a medically proven food to help with crystal formations.


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't imagine what you are going through. I would be beside myself for sure. Hopefully this surgery solves the problem and it will be smooth sailing once you get over this hurdle. My prayers are with you and your furry loves!


----------



## edieparnaby (Apr 6, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Connor. My kitty Pepper had a urinary blockage so I know a little of what you are going through, though certainly not as severe as this. Sounds like Connor may have a perforated bladder or urethra. I fed Pepper Royal Canin Urinary SO wet food mixed with water for the rest of his life. He did not have that problem again, but of course, he had other problems. best of luck to you both!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*Just letting you know we are thinking of you and Connor and sending healing thoughts your way!*


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the kitty cyber hugs everyone. I just called for another update and got the first good news in a week! He is producing a lot of urine in his bag which is great! and he finally ate!!! He hasnt eaten since Wed. Just these two things made me smile for the first time since it all started. Fingers and paws crossed for the doctors update tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally making some good steps towards recovery, but he still can't come home. His kidney levels dropped dramatically and are back to normal. AMAZING NEWS! He is also eating! EXCELLENT! However, he is now peeing about 10 times the amount for a regular cat and about 3 times more than he should being on fluids. NOT GOOD. The doctor called it postoperative diuresis and said that typically (I hate that word because we never seem to fall into that category) the problem resolves itself within 24-48 hours. The fluids cant even keep up with the amount of urine he is producing and he needs them to match each other. So... that's where we are at. Another day and night of observation, checking levels adjusting fluid levels and hoping that they come down so that he is well enough to start on his main recovery at home. After this evens out, he needs the incision site to heal, the catheter bag to stay in place and all that other good stuff to go right. So far grand total since all this begain? about $4,500. But he's my buddy who I would do anything for.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You are an amazing cat mom! Our purrayers are with you both and I'm looking forward to hearing he's safe at home.

MowMow sends heabuts and Book sends...well, he'd just bash the poor guy over the head so we won't bother telling him.


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Update for anyone still reading... Connor still is not able to come home. While he is doing better in the other areas, his urine output is still high and is about double from where it should be. They need the levels to come down and want to keep doing what they are doing until they know he is ok. We are looking at a possible 5th overnight stay now.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor guy! Are you able to visit him? Perhaps you could take him a small blanket or a worn t-shirt so he is comforted by the smell of mom and home?


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*get well soon connor!*

OMG. hugs and kisses to you and Connor! what an ordeal. i'm SO glad he is peeing and eating again, though. that wonderful, tough little boy. can't wait for him to come home to you so you can hug all night and day!


----------



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

Oliver and Jack send prayers Conner way! I'm so sorry he has to be in there for this long, but its better then something happening when hes home. I'm sure he will be home w/ his loving mommy real soon!! Maybe u could get him a new toy for being so brave!! (That was Jacks idea) LOL! Good Luck!!


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks purrr pals! I just got another call and the Dr. said he for sure isnt ready to come home tonight. He is peeing in the 60-70 range now when he needs to be somewhere in the 20-30 range. Another night of observation and fluids needed. She also said that it may not have been a leakage causing the swelling and high levels before, but it may have been another partial block from a blood clot or whatever. We will never be sure which exactly caused such complications - I guess all that really matters is that they caught it! They said they will call again in the morning with another update, and see if he can come home tomorrow evening. *sigh* mommy misses her buddy but is So glad that he is there and that they arnt sending him home until they feel it's safe for him. He still hasnt pooped yet. But they said that is because he isnt eating much and he may just be holding out until he can do it in his home environment. I never wanted to clean up his poop so bad in my life! Quick Question - Does anyone know if there is vet insurance that we can get that will except pre-existing conditions?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Beyond Trouble said:


> Does anyone know if there is vet insurance that we can get that will except pre-existing conditions?


All of the companies I've see will accept pets with pre existing but won't COVER the condition.

For example MowMow had a history of UTIs so all the places I've looked at won't cover it for him but will accept him and cover other things.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

*hugs* Get well soon Connor.


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Please excuse my poor spelling all throughout my posts. I indeed know how to spell but sometimes my phone thinks things are better off being spelled another
Way. That, and my spell check isn't working and I type at the speed of lighting.  

Thanks for the pet insurance info!


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Dr. called this morning and said that his urine output levels are coming down to normal and they are going to try to get him off fluids. If all goes well we might be able to bring him home tonight. More updates to come.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you and Connor. What an ordeal you've been through. I've got to say, you're an incredible cat-mom.


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

aww  Thank you. I needed to hear that. Been feeling really depressed about the whole thing.


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, he's home! Ya know, every single person I talked to at the hospital never failed to tell me just how much Connor hated being there and how they couldn't even touch him without him attacking. But the moment we got home he was my sweet loving boy purring like mad, doing belly flops and loving on us. Scared us half to death cause we knew he needed to take it easy having a catheter in! He's in a dog crate right now passed out and snoring like a champ but everytime we leave the office he wakes up and cries so loud! I'm all set up with my blanket, pillow and book right next to the crate so he can see me when he wakes up to check that I'm still here and he's actually at home and not the hospital. Catheter comes out on Monday and he's gotta be in the crate almost all the time until then. It's going to be a lonnnng 6 days!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so glad he's home and safe with his mamma. You're a great mom to hang out with him so he's not stressed. I'm sure being home and close will help him get better all the quicker.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm so glad he is home!


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Cindy! My vet isnt part of that program but I would totally sign up for it if they were. I'll fill out the referral to see if they might one day become members. It seems like a much better option!


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Another question for my fellow kitty lovers  

Connor has been doing great. He is eating, tolerating the catheter well, drinking, wanting to play and seems like a totally happy purring boy since coming home. He still hasnt pooped yet though. It's been at least 10 days. The surgeons and doctors said that it is totally normal for him to not have gone (at least for being there in the hosptial for the first 6 days due to all the medication and sedation drugs he was given. They said it really slows down movement in the intestinal tract and may take a few days before a bowel movement. They also said that it is normal for him to avoid going there since it is not his normal environment).

So my question is, with him being home now since Tuesday night... and acting so normal otherwise... would you be worried? He isnt that familiar with yesterdays news and its a new box so there is really no previous scents for him that say "hey! I can poop here! I think I might have done it before!".... I've also caught him trying to play with the pellets and trying it out as a new "bed" since it is in the dog crate with him (next to the comfy blankets on the other side). 

I bring him back to get the catheter removed on Monday. Maybe he's holding out until it's gone? 

I never wanted to clean up his poop so bad as I do now 

Share your stories and thoughts!


----------



## edieparnaby (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so glad Connor's home and doing well! I am not an expert, but my take is that if he's eating, then the constipation problem is not to the point where you should be worried. He's had so much else going on with his health lately that he probably needs some time to get his system back to his normal. But mention it to the vet on Monday (I'm sure you will!!) and see what he says. Best of luck and I hope Connor is back to his old self soon!


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Edieparnaby  Connor got the catheter taken out today and was given two thumbs up from the vet! He pooped (finally) and is now able to roam the house without being stuck in that god awful dog crate. He is a very happy boy! Thanks to all who have been following Connor's story and giving us support. 

Purrs and Headbutts <3


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Quick update. Connor went in for a check up two months later and our normal vet said that his healed PU site was the prettiest she had ever seen! His kidney and other blood panel levels were excellent! He has lost 4 pounds in 2 months (they think it may either be due to his trama or just cause he hates his old food (we are switching foods now)... But all is great in terms of his urinary and kidney health. We are broke and happy with the care he's gotten for it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Wonderful news! So glad you got your Conner back, healthy and whole (well, mostly


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Glad for the great outcome & thanks for updating.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry for what you and your buddy are going through. HUGS an Prayers.


----------

